# Anyone live in or near Ronda in Spain



## SALOPMAN (Dec 8, 2008)

Have a problem,a lady who we travelled with on holiday suffered a real nasty fall just off the bridge at Ronda down some very steep steps,it meant she was off work a while and she is trying to get some money back from her Travel Insurance,basically no one thought with all the chaos and ambulance being called to take photo os said steps and we need some evidence of where it happened. Its not to claim against Ronda but just to back up her story etc etc .....if anyone can help with getting a picture could you email me pls. Thanks


----------



## susanspain (Sep 5, 2008)

SALOPMAN said:


> Have a problem,a lady who we travelled with on holiday suffered a real nasty fall just off the bridge at Ronda down some very steep steps,it meant she was off work a while and she is trying to get some money back from her Travel Insurance,basically no one thought with all the chaos and ambulance being called to take photo os said steps and we need some evidence of where it happened. Its not to claim against Ronda but just to back up her story etc etc .....if anyone can help with getting a picture could you email me pls. Thanks


Any tourist website will have a pic of that HIGH bridge span... sure you can find one that suits!
Good luck...


----------



## SALOPMAN (Dec 8, 2008)

Thks for the reply,yes we have loads of the bridge ourselves,they want pics of the stairs Pauline fell down which appear at the rear of the bridge - you cant see from off the bridge


----------



## greenie (Nov 7, 2008)

SALOPMAN said:


> Thks for the reply,yes we have loads of the bridge ourselves,they want pics of the stairs Pauline fell down which appear at the rear of the bridge - you cant see from off the bridge


I live in Ronda and may have a photo of the stairs you're talking about. Are you referring to the steps that lead down from the Parador, or the steps leading up into the bridge museum? Send me a PM with your email details and we can get this organised for you.


----------



## SALOPMAN (Dec 8, 2008)

I cant seem to PM you yet maybe cos Im a new member - I'll try again after this post,thankyou so much for replying - Its not the museum steps I dont think its the left hand side on the narrow side of the gorge not the wide open plain side - they were at the back and very steep and ended against a wall,our friend tripped and took three steps at a time and bounced off the wall at the bottom injuring her arm badly.


----------



## SALOPMAN (Dec 8, 2008)

I cant pm you so will give you my business email address which is
[email protected] If you can email me there I will try and give you more specific details thankyou


----------

